# rear brake conversion from 200sx s14 to 300zx brake setup



## smokey.10 (Sep 15, 2009)

I am currently trying to do a rear brake conversion on a 200sx s14 i want to put the nissan 300zx rear brake setup on there but the 300zx hubs and stud axles are to big any ideas?


----------

